# help growing Amazon Sword plant



## chaynacue (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm hoping someone will offer their knowledge and tell me what changes I'd HAVE to make to my tank to grow Amazon sword plants for my angel fish. Funds are low right now and frankly, I really don't have the time and ambition to spend hours (yes, I'm a slow learner) trying to educate myself on aquatic plant growing (various plants, CO2, proper substrate, lighting, fertilizers, etc.).

55 gal tank set up 4 +years
4" - 5" of cheap gravel (purchased at Walmart), 
4 - 15" GE Aqua Rays Fresh/Saltwater Fluorescent bulbs 
Fluval 405 canister for filtration (peat and carbon media)
Powerhead
bubble wands across the length of the tank
2 decorative micro bubble air stones

Rarely test with Quick test strips pH, alkalinity, hardness, nitrites and nitrates (always within safe limits)
Large water changes (40 - 60%) about once a month (sometimes around 2 months) using tap (well) water which is softened (This may seem horrific but 6yr old angels seem to thrive)

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You have a lot with your tank which doesn't lend itself towards the growing of plants. Very low lighting at 1wpg; bubble wands; air stones; softened water. Those are all issues which will make it difficult to get much of any plant to grow well there. 

Having said that, a good friend of mine grew a beautiful sword in a 10 gal tank using only a 15W bulb with a ugf. This is certainly NOT the way I would suggest trying to grow aquatic plants. 

But, as I saw with my friend's tank, sometimes things happen...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

If you're not wanting to get "into it", I'd just suggest you go out and buy some flourish root tabs (no, Jobes spikes are not an appropriate substitute, spend the $7± and shove one waaaayy down under your sword every ~2 months. Anything you can do to provide a little more light will also help but CO2 is really going to be your limiting factor as soon as you add any more light. Aerating the water nets you about 3ppm CO2 in the water. Replacing airstones w/ a DIY yeast reactor would be next on the "to do" list once you feed the roots & add light.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

With just regular gravel in there, I'd get a potted amazon sword and feed with root tabs. If it dies on you, chances are you'll have to upgrade your lighting before you will be able to keep anything alive in there. You could also try some java moss and anubias- 2 more very hard to kill plants that don't need too much light.


----------



## chaynacue (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for the info!

I'll change the lighting as soon as I can and go with planted Amazons (will probably try the other suggested plants too) and use the root tabs, willing to get rid of the bubble wands and air stones too. Would water from a store that is filtered by reverse osmosis be harder?

I'm really hesitant about the DIY CO2 thing... Let me just say I should have been named Murphy! I also recall reading an article about someone who made one and did something wrong and caused an explosion in their home! Guess the explosion wasn't too harmful but could have been. Purportedly, the person's dog (poor thing!)was traumatized (did get over it - thank goodness!) and a large amount of glass and yeast was thrown about the room leaving the room quiet odorous even after much cleaning!
If lighting, water, fertilization, and deleting bubbles aren't enough to grow plants the Angels will just have to be forever stuck with plastic!

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

If you don't want to use CO2 then don't. I personally don't want to deal with it on any of my tanks, either- it's a personal preference thing. There are other ways to achieve balance in a tank.

If you upgrade your lighting, however, you need to make sure that you stay 2wpg or less- otherwise you will end up in a range where you probably will need CO2 if you want to grow more plants than algae.

If you aren't using CO2, there's no need to stop using the bubblewands, etc- those also are a matter of personal preference.

Also, of all those plants I listed, only the sword needs to be "planted" in substrate- java moss, anubias, and java ferns all grow tied to driftwood or rocks, and will die if "planted."


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You can also go the Excel route, though it will get pricey on a 55.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I can't grow Amazon swords either, and my tanks have at least some supplemental CO2 along with decent lighting (2+ WPG) and regular fertilization. Tanks are funny that way. Some people can grow certain plants, others of us for whatever reason can't.

Dave


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

DaveS said:


> Don't feel bad. I can't grow Amazon swords either, and my tanks have at least some supplemental CO2 along with decent lighting (2+ WPG) and regular fertilization. Tanks are funny that way. Some people can grow certain plants, others of us for whatever reason can't.
> 
> Dave


Very true! And those who can, just don't understand those of us who can't!


----------

